

How hacker news saved my 2 years - perl_programmer

I had recently been contacted by a recruiter for a perl job with Booking.com. She told me how nice Amsterdam was and how Booking.com cares about developers careers. I had my first round of interview with them which was a success and then I was asked to attend an inhouse interview.
Since I was searching for a job I was a regular visitor of &quot;who is hiring&quot;. And it is here that I saw this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5803764
(search for booking.com on that webpage, should be 3&#x2F;4 down at the bottom)<p>I am at the start of my career and don&#x27;t want to spend my initial years doing coding the way it is done at Booking.com, namely - copy paste and ruin my career.
I contacted a senior person who had worked for Booking.com and he told me that Booking.com has a bad name in the Perl community due to the way they treat their developers.<p>So thank you hacker news!<p>[ I can&#x27;t post under my real hacker-news profile for obvious reasons ]
======
S4M
The actual post from Booking.com:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5803798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5803798)

------
hobs
Good work doing some extra legwork. I cant imagine how little most people
investigate their workplace and unfortunately go into a new job with extremely
rose-colored glasses. You saved yourself.

